# True Love



## Franklin (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats a great pic


----------



## Franklin (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks!

its soo cute, match made in heaven, i hope


----------



## testdasi (Feb 4, 2009)

A pic so sweet I can have coffee with it instead of sugar.  

Anyway, are those 2 genics?


----------



## Franklin (Feb 4, 2009)

LP's they are both around 7.5-8"


----------



## Moltar (Feb 4, 2009)

He's thinking "I wonder if I'll get me some after dinner?"

She's just thinking "Look, dinner."


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 4, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> He's thinking "I wonder if I'll get me some after dinner?"
> 
> She's just thinking "Look, dinner."


So True..so True


----------



## Radamanthys (Feb 4, 2009)

Him: I wonder what is this i just touched. I'm pretty sure is a beautiful girl!

Her: Come closer dinner, come on!!!


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of them...you know...doing it?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 4, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Do you have any pictures of them...you know...doing it?


one track mind......LOL


----------



## Radamanthys (Feb 4, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Do you have any pictures of them...you know...doing it?


You sick man! Perverting spiders!!! Poor little animals. Wait till they are 18+ at least


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 4, 2009)

....21...not 18


----------



## Franklin (Feb 4, 2009)

How dare you!!

j/k i will get a camera tonight maybe


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 4, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> ....21...not 18


And I thought they made 18 too old...


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 4, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> And I thought they made 18 too old...


*U would*..................


----------



## Franklin (Feb 4, 2009)

i want my thread back :'(

hahaha


POST 100!


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry. :8o


----------



## Radamanthys (Feb 4, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> ....21...not 18


I'm in Brazil, the age here is 18


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 4, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Sorry. :8o


no you're not


----------



## Franklin (Feb 4, 2009)

lol

its okay, i only wanted to share the picture, now thats its shared you can take this thread anywhere, which the rules


----------



## burmish101 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nothing gets me in the mood like good ol' fashioned spider pr0n.


----------



## Franklin (Feb 5, 2009)

i feel terrible sitting here, feeling like WHY DONT THEY GET IT ON!!!

:-/


----------



## bamato (Feb 5, 2009)

I was going to mention that the next photo in the series would be the female and maybe an extra leg or two laying around....


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

Franklin said:


> i feel terrible sitting here, feeling like WHY DONT THEY GET IT ON!!!
> 
> :-/


You could chloroform her and let him go to it.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> You could chloroform her and let him go to it.


Leave it to you to come up with that idea....LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Leave it to you to come up with that idea....LOL


Always worked for me.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats good.....At least somthing did


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Thats good.....At least somthing did


LOL!  A girl like you doesn't require anything to put out.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> LOL!  A girl like you doesn't require anything to put out.



Sure I Do..........Man Boobs...LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Sure I Do..........Man Boobs...LOL


Where's Rob when he's needed?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Where's Rob when he's needed?


Yeah right...Robs not as voluptuous as you.LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Yeah right...Robs not as voluptuous as you.LOL


Yeah, but mine are real.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah and robs arnt?...Oh even better nice firm implants...LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Yeah and robs arnt?...Oh even better nice firm implants...LOL


I'm personally a big fan of the banana look.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

The grass is always greener on the other side....LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> The grass is always greener on the other side....LOL


Lol.  Nope, it has urine spots.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Lol.  Nope, it has urine spots.


See what jealousy does....


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> See what jealousy does....


Why would I be jealous of something that's so...available?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

Because you know what they say....You dont know what you got till its gone...LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 5, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Because you know what they say....You dont know what you got till its gone...LOL


You know this from experience?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> You know this from experience?



You bet....When its gone it dosent itch anymore....LOL


----------



## Franklin (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW that was harsh, but is it possible to pinch grab a obt and let the male have at it? LOL


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I dont think that is a good idea.Mabey you should just get them some bondage material..LOL


----------



## Franklin (Feb 5, 2009)

where is alex080 he may try to add some disturbing thoughts


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 5, 2009)

We dont have enough disterbing thoughts for you...LOL


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 5, 2009)

Franklin just let them go for a while.  They'll come up with something to give you nightmares on their own.


----------



## Franklin (Feb 6, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Franklin just let them go for a while.  They'll come up with something to give you nightmares on their own.


like cannibalism for one


----------

